# feel so dumb about river rigs\



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

got river rigs in mail from ebay monday. same price as at store but no shipping cost. Hope this doesnt cheat the maker out of there profit. anyway looked a lot different than i expected. not sayin that is a bad thing. as i said feel dumb but there is a loop at both ends and i dont know which end is up. maybe these are bogus river rigs says made in america Joe Moore one more cast Hatteras Island also before that says original pattern. Is 2/0 river rig Long ranger 100% fluorcarbon


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Those are the real ones. PM River (if you know who he is) and he will be more than likely to help you.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

River will help you and he has the patience of a saint trust me i was dumb as a rock when I got mine lol


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Your sinker attaches to the loop with the longest line coming off of it. You should be able to hold it by the top loop and first line shouldn't hang past the second loop.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Grab the loops, the long loop gets the sinker, the short loop get your main line - Sandfleas on the hooks and you're ready to fish --- Good Luck, River


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the info all!! and thanks for makin me feel less dumb surfmom


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Ordered a river rig and some #4 Gamagatsu circle hooks today. Will be in MB week of the 21st of October. Could someone give me a primer on what I might catch in the surf at that time and how good the fishing should be. Many thanks in advance for you experts! I will be in the 6000 block of North Ocean Blvd.


----------

